# Reductor de tension N para una salida X



## juan_inf (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola que tal, creo este nuevo tema ya que me parece relebante para los novatos como yo y para interiorizar a los veteranos sobre la reducion de tension. Ya eh visto en el foro que hay temas un poco hablados como es el caso de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29267.html y de este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28853.html , Lo que queria saber si alguien es amable de explicar un poco como bajar la tension de un voltaje N manteniendo los amperios y disminuir el voltaje de salida X. 

Ejemplo: 

  Suponiendo que tengo un tranformador de 10 Amperios ( 5 por rama ) y quiero disminuir la corriente continua de +-50v ah +/-15Vcc o +/-12Vcc manteniendo los amperios para implementar un amplificador mas chico que el voltaje trabajado de +/-50V (Asumiendo que los amperios del tranformador me alcanza y sobra para manejar mas amplificadores) asi puedo realizar 2 o n amplificadores con la misma entrada de corriente continua ( +/-50V ) disminuida a +-15V o +-12V. 
¿ Como tendria que hacer para bajar la tension y conservar los amperios al mismo tiempo ? . 

P.D: Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2010)

hay un par de conceptos errados..

y ademas de eso tenes que conocer muy bien la ley de ohm antes de intentar hacer cosas raras...

por un lado esta la Tensión (voltaje)
por otro lado esta la Corriente (amperaje)

el amperaje de un transformador es el indicado Ejemplo: 10A, no significa que tenga 5A por rama...sino que el cobre esta dimensionado para que la corriente fluctuante sea de unos 10A máximo.

obviamente si reducis la tensión y la carga (resistencia) se mantiene constante la corriente tambien va a disminuir...y por ende tambien disminuye la potencia entregada o consumida por la carga.

si entendes esto, te vas a dar cuenta que de la ley de ohm, sale que al modificar la tension (si queres que la corriente se mantenga constantee) tenes que modificar la resistencia también y proporcionalmente.


por otra parte para modificar tensiones manteniendo las corrientes se utilizan transformadores de estado solido...pero debemos tener en cuenta que la potencia en ambos lados es similar...por ende:

si bajas voltaje sube corriente - si subis voltaje baja corriente.

en tu caso al bajar el voltaje de 50 a 15, la corriente aumenta proporcionalmente.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2010)

La forma mas simple y eficiente es mandar a rebobinar el transformador a las tensiones necesarias, ya que de esa manera, al bajar la tensión de salida se incrementa proporcionalmente la corriente de salida disponible.

No hay otra forma, a menos que sea operando ya en DC y usando reguladores y transistores de potencia para reducir la tensión, pero el calor generado por esos componentes será relativamente alto y vas a gastar mas dinero en disipadores para ellos que en rebobinar el transformador.


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 19, 2010)

se entendio ezavalla y dj draco , entonces en sintesis lo que ocurriria si bajo la tension va a bajar la corriente por edne y no la voy a poder conservar. La unica opcion seria comprarse otro transformador si se quiere mayor corriente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2010)

Si bajás la tensión sin rebobinar el trafo, la corriente disponible no varía.


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 19, 2010)

esta bien se entiendo, si tengo 50Vcc y lo bajo a 15Vcc con diodos zener  y transistores segun el multimetro me da 15Vcc y 95mA  porque me bajo tanto la corriente ?? tendre que hacer alguna otra modificacion para mantener la corriente de entrada ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




en este link se encuentra el diagrama. Desde ya muchas gracias http://img519.imageshack.us/i/reductorconzeners.jpg/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2010)

En ese esquema, la corriente de salida solo está limitada por la máxima Ic de los transistores que estás usando (1.5Amp) y por la capacidad de disipación de potencia (max 8W a 70ºC).

En tu esquema, la corriente está OK, pero la potencia disipada es de (50V-15V)*0.095A y eso dá algo de 3.5W, así que le podés sacar un poco mas del doble de corriente si los transistores tienen disipadores y montaje adecuado.

En estos casos, si el trafo entrega 50Amp de corriente a 50V de salida, la misma corriente va a estar disponible a 15V de salida, asumiendo que tenés los semiconductores apropiados para manejarla.

En resumen: No entiendo tu duda...


----------



## Franco_80 (Feb 19, 2010)

jaja, me gustó el resumen de ezavalla, yo también no llego a entender a dónde querés llegar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2010)

juan quiere dejar de tener 50volts para tener 15volts...pero quiere mantener o aumentar la capacidad de corriente...

entonces la manera mas conveniente es la de un nuevo trafo...u otro trafo en cascada...y reduciendo la tension aumentara la corriente *en el trafo*

lo que yo explique de que "al reducir tension se reduce corriente para la misma carga" era una explicacion de la ley de ohm porque pense que a eso nos inclinabamos...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 19, 2010)

juan_inf dijo:


> ...segun el multimetro me da 15Vcc y 95mA...


Viendo el esquema que publicaste, si tenés casi 15V (los 15V del zener menos la caída en el transistor) y una carga de 150 Ohm... La corriente no puede ser otra cosa que los 0,1A que mediste.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 19, 2010)

no se gaste que por mas que le expliquen si no aprender si no apende ley de ohm, es un error tipico cuando se falla en conceptos basicos y bases, si entendiera ley de ohm no preguntaria

ademas el regulador tendria que disipar 350 W max!!  con esos 35 Volt y 10amp que se desperdician


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 19, 2010)

bueno , el dj draco y ezavalla entendio a lo que me referia  , gracias por la data del disipador en el transistor Para tener el doble de potencia. Ahora me pongo a estudiar la Ley de Ohm , Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.

Si tienes +/- 50V y tú quieres reducirlos a +/- 15V (12V),y mantener la capacidad de la corriente de 5A.
Eso se puede hacer es más o menos simple, pero como ya te han dicho, hacer esto va a generar un desperdicio de energía (energía que se pierde).
También hay maneras de hacer esto más efcicientemente, pero, ya no es tan simple (es algo más complejo).
Como también ya te han dicho, lo mejor es adquirir otro transformador al voltaje adecuado y la corriente correcta para tu amplificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 19, 2010)

y si.. es muy complejo para mi bajar la tension y mantener la corriente segun lo que dicen, no voy a rebuscar mas el tema y comprarme un tranformador para cada proyecto ( si es que consume mucha corriente ) . Gracias por sus ayudas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 20, 2010)

La otra solucion que le encuentro simple y no muy cara...es la de utilizar ese trafo que tenes para hacerte una fuente regulada con reguladores de voltaje controlando un par de transistores darlington en serie para drenar la corriente suficiente.

seria una fuente simetrica regulada en tension, sin regular la corriente...y si los transistores se la bancan (toleran) pueden drenar toda la corriente del trafo desperdiciando en calor lo minimo posible.

saludos.


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 20, 2010)

y si , es buena idea, esa opcion es la que voy a realizar para mi proximo proyecto como novato , primero estudio un poco mas la teoria y chequeo  diagramas no tan complicados para empezar hacer, gracias por toda la ayuda draco


----------



## dAVIb (Feb 20, 2010)

¿Y un sistema conmutado?


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 20, 2010)

estoy pensando en hacer esta del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/ pero primero tendria que ir a las casas de eletronica a ver si son faciles de conseguir. Ustedes que piensan ??


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola.

Esa fuente está diseñada para fuente de laboratorio o de prueba, y es de una polaridad.
Pero, tengo entendido que tú deseas una fuente doble (+/-), para un amplificador.
Podrías pensar que puedo hacer dos fuentes iguales y una es para el positivo y la otra para el negativo, y funcionaría. Pero (siempre hay un pero), para hacer esto el secundario de tu transformador tendrá que ser de dos bobinado independientes, es decir, sin punto común.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si desea hacer usa fuente como fuente de prueba está bien. Para un amplificador de doble voltaje no la adecuada.


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 20, 2010)

gracias por la data aficiona , muy util , entonces sigo buscando y voy apuntar mas a las fuentes conmutadas y estudiar el funcionamiento


----------

